# Good places to buy aquatic plants?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me some good sites online to order FW plants? 

What I'm mainly looking for is duck weed, java moss, marimo balls, bamboo, 'guppy moss', and 'flower'-like plants (ie; water lilies), if there are any (that would grow in low/medium lighting).


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

Honestly, Ebay is great. Check out AquaticMagic on there. They have some awesome stuff at VERY reasonable prices. Good luck!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Plants usually ship well. Not sure about when its below freezing. But most of what you list i can get from people in my local club at meetings. Try aquabid.com also. All other things being equal, pick the closest seller.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Make sure that you can get on Paypal before you go placing any orders. You don't want to be unable to pay and wind up in trouble. Those wikileak morons have paypal pretty much crippled lately.
I have to wonder... do they think that such actions will either:
A-- get the public on their side after being so heinously inconvenienced
or
B-- get paypal to once again service wikileaks?

stupid stupid stupid.

I won an auction on Ebay today that I can't pay for thanks to this, and while it's not my fault, its still my feedback score at stake.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go to www.aquabid.com .....
look for bayleesfishies or thorny or coryloachfrwak or the plantmanager...also try sweetaquatics.com.some of the best plant people on the net.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just on the matter of wiki leaks, I do think that people have the right to know, but personal stuff, like what was released, is just wrong, BECAUSE IT'S PERSONAL!!! Their whole "Freeze Pay-Pal" scam is only hurting their cause and they should have the pants sued off of them.


----------



## jpeterson (Dec 6, 2010)

Have a look for Amazon Aquatics on ebay, i got my plants from Mike and they are great!! This is what it produced....










I paid £25 for all those plants, may charge you a bit extra with not knowing him and stuff but it won't be much!
If you can't find him let me know and ill give you the number. 

Also, I'm in favour of the wikileaks people! I love what they are doing. Everyone should be able to share documents that are about themselves. I also think it was silly that the Gov threatened to put the site who provided them with a service and most the only world use to black list them. If I was a company I would have stood up and said no! They were not doing anything illegal on the websites so they have just as much right as everyone else to be using it!

Anyway, if we want to debate about this we should make a post else where and not take over someone else's post


----------

